# Yahoo internet Error 999-not resolved



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello and thank you for reading taking the time to read this post. I am having a problem getting my Yahoo Home page to pull up items that I put in the search field. I am getting this exact error message:


Sorry, Unable to process request at this time -- error 999.









Unfortunately we are unable to process your request at this time. This error is usually temporary. Please try again later. If you continue to experience this error, it may be caused by one of the following: 

You may want to scan your system for spyware and viruses, as they may interfere with your ability to connect to Yahoo!. For detailed information on spyware and virus protection, please visit the Yahoo! Security Center.
This problem may be due to unusual network activity coming from your Internet Service Provider. We recommend that you report this problem to them.
While this error is usually temporary, if it continues and the above solutions don't resolve your problem, please let us know. 


I clicked on the 'let us know' link and they sent me an e-mail stating it may be a spyware or malware issue. I downloaded Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware Free Edition, and was very happy to see that it did find 16 registry keys and 2 files infected. (Even though I already have a program for this that obviously isn't doing it...but then again, it could be user settings. LOL) I do know that I keep all my program updates in line. Unfortunately quarantining these items didn't remove the problem I am having with Yahoo search. Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks and have a great day!!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

You might find this topic interesting

Yahoo Error Unable to process request at this time -- error 999

If you think the machine is infected still...

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I actually ran across that error myself yesterday (or early this morning) at a yahoo store. When I tried the site again, it worked. 

try using another search like google to see if you continue to have the problem. It could just be yahoo is having issues. They have been making a lot of changes lately.


----------



## KristyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi! It looks like this problem may have been resolved. I tried another search engine (Google) and ta da!! It worked. So indeed, Yahoo must be having some problems. I appreciate the suggeston Mr. Sobeit, and thank your for your time and helping me out. I have been trying to find a wiring schematic diagram for my laptop I am trying to fix and now I can! Yee hee!! Thanks again and God bless! :wave:


----------

